# S: Blending pictures added./ Blending and type of spin.



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

After a few days of thinking about this fiber...I can't seem to make a decision. Ugh! 

I bought a total 100grs merino, 5 separate shades of what the seller called Orchid. Lovely stuff. I'm blending these colors with a white merino/silk blend, 70/30 percent, 100grams total. I have already blended the light pink twice on the blending board. The white hasn't totally incorporated with pink yet, and I'm thinking to reblend it one more time. The other four colors will be treated the same way.

Then the spinning, as I plan to sell this yarn when finished, either
*Two skeins of 100 grams of single ply, light pink to the darkest color, fingering or 
*4 skeins of 50 grams, 2-ply, fractal spin, fingering.

I'm open to thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow, that is a conundrum. Both of your options sound beautiful. Maybe it is easier to sell four skeins, though, rather than just two longer ones?
Since you are asking for thoughts, I think yu should not blend the pink and white further. I like the idea of it being a bit irregular-- could add interest and make it look more handmade (which is a good thing).


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Light pink to dark, fingering
Should be fun to spin! Alot of work to blend, though.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the pink they way it is to. I really like all the colors. I also like 4 skeins also That would give some one a chance to only buy 2 if that's what they need. Maybe offer all of them for a few $'s off.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Don't think the pink needs blending again. The slight variation is very attractive and would give added depth to the final knit. 4 skeins would be my choice.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I prefer the four skein, two ply, fractal option.
I love the blended fibers and agree it could use one more pass on the board.
This will be beautiful yarn and would love to see it when done.
????Michelle


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

This will be just beautiful! I love how you got it so blended using the board. I have not been able to do that as well as you have. Would love to watch your process. I tend to like singles as the colors stay brighter.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

It is lovely. Either process will be beautiful!


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I love the pink the way it is now too. My favorite yarns to make these days have a lot of variation in the blended colors. Wish I lived closer as it'd be fun to blend and spin together.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Thanks fellow fiber peeps, I got unstuck! Did a third blend on the light and dark pink. Fiber now is heather with with light and dark streaks. Can really tell it on the light pink. The darker colors took four blends.
Make all the rolags and ready to spin next week. I did pictures for the blending steps. Strange how the lighting change made the color change drastically! The 1st & 2nd blends is the true color.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely blend.Are you going for the 2 ply option? Must say that's what I would go for, unless you are putting in a very high twist
for the singles.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm anxious to see your yarn!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow...beautiful process. Thank you for posting. Just so pretty and the rolags are gorgeous.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful blends. I love the shading of colors so would not blend to even out the color. More interest in the shaded colors, I think. When I dye roving or yarn, I try not to do a solid color.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

wordancer said:


> Thanks fellow fiber peeps, I got unstuck!
> 
> Your blended fiber looks beautiful! I enjoyed the photos.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you for posting the pictures of your process. The blended fibers are lovely. I'd like to see the finished yarn too!


----------

